# Need Suggestions



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I am going to attempt my first rod build. By way of explaination, I have ordered a Fin-Nor OFS75 that I plan to load with over 500 yds of 80 lb. PP. With 60-65 lbs of drag available, I am going to need a strong rod. Obviously, you know what my target species is with this set up, and the big ones are plentiful in this area. Mudhole has a "Value E-Glass Blank" with the following specs:

8', Butt: 0.99, Tip: 16, Line Wt: 50-80, Action: Moderate, Power: 3X-Heavy and the best part - Price: $27.95

I want to set it up as a spinner, obviously, for use off the pier with 8 & b8, sometimes up to 10 & b8, and some rare use in the surf. I basically just need some tuff guides that will handle the PP and the strain, and since it's cheap, I'm not that concerned about screwing something up on my first attempt. Just plain old wraps, nothing fancy. I really need your help for suggestion on guide sizes and type, (Economical but will also handle the braid...don't need SiC's yet) reel seat (probably NOT graphite) etc. Also, since the butt is 0.99, am I looking at a reel seat with at least that for an I.D. Same question for the butt cap (would prefer a "fighting butt cap"...no gimbal. As for grips, just plain old EVA, but I am not sure even what size to order for that. I am basically going to get everything from Mudhole since it isn't that far away from me and I can stop in there when I head to Sebring next weekend. I won't have a bunch of time though, so I'd like to pre-order and pre-pay before I get there. Other than the standard epoxy glue, flex coat, thread, mixing cups, brushes, and other "building supplies", (I may even order their Accessory Kit w/rod dryer) is there any other *hardware *for the rod that I have neglected to mention? All help/suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I generally get all my blanks first, then use a set of calipers to measure everything, then order the components. May not work in your case, but that way I know everything fits. Just because the butt is .99 doesn't mean the reel seat will be that close it it depending on the taper of the rod. You need to know the tip size as well. As for the guides, you'd be better off just buying the good guides now, otherwise you'll have some headaches later that are more of a pain in the butt than they are worth. A lot of brands have issues with the guide rings popping out, but that's pretty rare with the Fuji's. If you're using braid with that much drag, get good guides otherwise your guides are going to be toast. Also, if you're doing EVA grips, you might need to ream them a little to get them to fit, and you can order the grips with an inside diameter that's a little smaller than the rod and it should fit with some elbow grease. You could also try hypalon since it stretches a bit more. Also, some mesh drywall tape is great for building up arbors for the reel seat if needed, but you can also use masking tape. I use Rod Bond for the reel seats and grips since it's a two-part paste and is easier to work with. PC-11 will work as well. As for guide spacing and size, that's up to the rod and the size of the reel. Check out the library on rodbuilding.org for some good reading that will help you out. Good luck.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I think the pre-order and prepay idea may not be such a good one. If your getting the blank from them, that is the best time to test fit the tip and butt cap, reel seat, etc. That is the best assurance that you won't wind up with the wrong parts.

The best thing you can do IMO, is plan to spend the time there to get it right the first time. 

I also agree with Terry on the guides, get heavy duty Fuji sic guides, even if you make a mess of the project (not likely) you can always reuse the guides. 

If you don't have the time to get with an experienced builder, spending a few bucks on video tutorials can help get you started.

Good luck and post up some pics.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

What both of you said makes sense when it comes to not trying to do everything at once. I guess I should just take a day and go down there and spend whatever time I need. It's only about an hour from me, but with the price of gas these days, was trying to combine things. Also, I never even thought about re-using the guides. Makes sense to me. Guess I'd better go buy a bigger and deeper wallet, LOL. I know a lot of guys on here get stuff from Mudhole. Does anyone have any recommendations on who I should ask for when I go in, or anyone you know of who has been helpful in the past? Thanks a *bunch* for the answers so far.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've only ever dealt with Mudhole once for a couple things that only they carried, and that was through the web, so I can't really direct you to anyone in particular. If you have any other questions though, definitely ask. I'm sure we'd all be glad to help. I know I asked a ton of questions to a local guy when I got started. Good luck, and like Mark said, post up some pics!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Look for; Tiffer, Brook or Todd 
good, knowledgeable people, they are builders as well, so if you have any Q- you can ask them. I think they'll be having a rod building class sometime this July. It will be taught by Todd.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> Look for; Tiffer, Brook or Todd
> good, knowledgeable people, they are builders as well, so if you have any Q- you can ask them. I think they'll be having a rod building class sometime this July. It will be taught by Todd.


There you go 

Like Terry I have only dealt with them thru on line purchasing.

If all else fails look up HellRhay and bug him to death to show you the ropes  I'm pretty impressed with what I have seen from his posts 


Mark
:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Ahhh hell, just bug him anyway!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

sprtsracer,
i have an aftcote never opened 8 ounces still in packaging. you don't need to be precise in measurements with this. i'll sell to you for $18.

i have some color preserver, i'll give to you for free. gudebrod color preserver and trondak u40.

i have some thread depending on the colors you want you can have for free. 

i have some fuji reel seat depending on size for free.

i have some grips (3m tape) you can try and see how you like 'em.

that leaves you to get the blank and the gudies and you're set.

PM me, we can meet up and i can bring the things you want. i'll be going to mudhole tomorrow to pick up 3 gusa blanks. i think i'll be going in the morning.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> sprtsracer,
> i have an aftcote never opened 8 ounces still in packaging. you don't need to be precise in measurements with this. i'll sell to you for $18.
> 
> i have some color preserver, i'll give to you for free. gudebrod color preserver and trondak u40.
> ...


I know this isn't the "Marketplace" thread, but...I'll Take It!!!, LOL I really appreciate that, HellRhaY. Also, I had already checked into the class and the July class is full. The next one will be in August and I'm not sure I can just stare at this new reel that long before I use it. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Ray that's a hell of a nice thing to do. Good on ya man. :beer:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

sprtsracer,
for now, just use black thread with gold accents.
i can send you both gudebrod in black size A and D, i can also send you a gudebrod metallic gold for accents. use black for now, especially since you're just starting- black hides the errors/mistakes.

if you're interested in a power epoxy mixer (brand new) i can send that to you also. just make sure you'll be using it, if not give it to somebody who can use it.

just pay me for the aftcote and the shipping. flat rate box perhaps? something like 4x4x4 box the post office have.

i'll put in the aftcote, gudebrod black size A & D, gudebrod metallic gold size A, 10ft of 3m safety tape, some 24hr epoxy for the reel seat, epoxy power mixer.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> sprtsracer,
> for now, just use black thread with gold accents.
> i can send you both gudebrod in black size A and D, i can also send you a gudebrod metallic gold for accents. use black for now, especially since you're just starting- black hides the errors/mistakes.
> 
> ...


PM sent. Thanks a bunch again !!!


----------

